# Not sure if he's sick or not (BGK)



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I am a real worry wart when it comes to my BGK. I'm not sure if this is normal behavior or not. Whenever the light is on (and I know BGKs are nocturnal) he is always in this pipe I have in there. But what concerns me is that when he's in the pipe, he sort of rolls side to side. When he is breathing (it looks like that's what he's doing) his mouth opens and closes slowly. It will close very smoothly about 3-4 times, then jerks slightly open and close, smooth, then the mouth jerks. But when the light is off he becomes very active. Swims all over the tank in the typical ghost knife fashion. 
I am wondering if he is perhaps sick, or this is just natural behavior. Because there aren't many videos I can find of ghost knifes just sitting around, I can't tell. And I wasn't able to see much of him before until now, because he's recently grown and can't fit his entire body into the pipe (Working on finding another)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

my old GK used to do that as well but he was totally fine till my tank crashed.


----------

